# PICS



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

heres some pics of my texas blues floting plants and low water level cause water change

fry in back round in first pic


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's a nice pair of texans


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice texans


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

very nice


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice pair congrats


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice beans..how big are they ?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very nice, they get so beautiful as adults, heres a pic of my green texas:


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Great looking Texas Cichlids guys!


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

thePACK said:


> very nice beans..how big are they ?
> [snapback]1001286[/snapback]​


like 5 in or so


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

very beautiful fish,looks a little like my black belt


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sweet Pair


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

those are both real nice!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

gnarley fish man


----------

